# Fluid in ears?



## jumpinjiminy (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone who is hypo have Eustachian tube dysfunction? I've read where hypothyroid can cause a fluid build up in various body areas, the middle ear being one of them.

Since the beginning of this alleged HE flare up, I've had fluid in one of my ears come and go at least five times, three of them perforated the tympanic membrane and leaked into the ear canal. With this week's flare up, I've gotten it in both ears.

I'm not officially hypo, yet. But am wondering if others have experienced this or any other fluid buildup because of their thyroid condition.


----------

